# Using XCOPY to clone existing hard drive



## Ed Sailer (Dec 30, 2001)

I am using Win98 se on a 6year old 40 gig hard drive. I would like to clone this hard drive onto a new larger hard drive before it crashes. I have found on the internet that after I format the new hard drive in the slave position on my computer, I can select Start>Run and type: XCOPY C:*.* D:\ /c/h/e/k/r and this will clone my old hard drive to my new one. Then on another web site it said to type XCOPY C:\ /c/e/f/h/r/s. Which one of these is correct?

Or should I purchase Norton Ghost?


----------



## gotrootdude (Feb 19, 2003)

Because of xcopy's limitations on file attributes, and filename sizes. Your better off useing xxcopy than xcopy. It's a freeware utility for non-commercial use available here, along with syntax instructions.
http://www.xxcopy.com/index.htm

I don't believe you'll be succesful useing xcopy.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Since most new drives come with, or have a download option for, imaging software, that's how I'd do this transfer. I've seen mixed results with XXCOPY for cloning a system disk too...


----------

